# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Embalses navegables

## Joanmont

Hola estoy interesado en saber los embalses de valencia que se puede ir en barca ya que estoy a punto de conseguir una.

Muchas gracias

----------


## Dídac

> Hola estoy interesado en saber los embalses de valencia que se puede ir en barca ya que estoy a punto de conseguir una.
> 
> Muchas gracias


En principio todos, excepto Sitjar y Forata por el tema del mejillón cebra. No obstante, como hay que solicitar permiso a la CHJ, allí te informarán. Lo encontrarás en www.chj.es

saludos

----------


## Joanmont

Bien pues gracias al enlace que me as dado tengo la lista de los enbalses que se puede y en los que no se puede navegar lo unico es que el embalse del narangero no dice ni que si es navegable ni que no es navagable

Alguien lo sabe??

----------

